# 03 gheenoe classic waterowl project



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Quickcrete bottom coating??? Aren't you supposed to make shoes outta that? 



Been there, done that with the sawzall accident..!

Seems there's more and more gheenoe duck boats coming around!

-T


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

seems like everytime i went to TMG or the STAs last year there would be at least half a dozen in the bed of trucks.

WS, that merc can go through a lot of crap(hyrdrllia, spatterdock, lillypads) if you mount it high and put a heavy cupped prop on it.... but obviously not like a hyperdrive.

also, why arent you getting the 12hp CH?

good luck on the whole process, sounds fun.


----------



## FSUfisher (Jul 16, 2007)

17 mph out of a 6.5 hp surface drive???  What kind of BA motor is this?

It's nice to see others using their Gheenoes for waterfowl hunting. That is precisely what inspired me to get mine a few years ago.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

TomFl,

what's wrong with quickrete coating?... ;D any suggustion? its $70 coat than a $400 linex. 

Chasingtail,

Sounds like a good idea for the merc to hang the duck boat but I'm planning to recondition and out new paint on the merc for the LT15.

Copperhead 12hp weights around 120 lbs and it's not something I want to take on and off the boat on every trip. 6.5hp will do the job until I demo it and see if it can do it.

FSUfisher,

yes those little copperhead are small hyperdrives and it's alot faaster than any longtails. check it out

www.copperheadmfg.com

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZX3Vi8fj1s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMzAl-O73sM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwkBhja7q7E


----------



## pds07d (Jul 19, 2010)

Looking good.  Tom is right more ducks are dying at the hands of gheenoe then ever.  I killed a ton a woodies and teal in early season from my 13' riverhawk!

About the mud-motor though, i don't wanna bust your bubble but I think your dreaming if you wanna get 17 mph with a little copperhead 6.5 or really any mud motor...

It just don't think it is possible- in those videos the motor they are showing is NOT stock .  Its got a beefed up carb, exhaust and the prop is custom. an there still only getting 15 mph with the wind at there back.

I have hunted out of a riverhawk B-52 with an 18 hp surface drive and it barely did 18 mph :-?.  My boat is smaller and lighter then yours and i have a 9.9 hp go devil on it and a custom prop and i barely push 12 mph with me and one other person.



















Yea surface drives are faster but i don't think it will over come the fact that it is just 6.5hp


Don't get me wrong, I think your rig is great, and you will be able to get to the ducks with a 6.5, but it won't be blow you away fast.  But remember its not about speed at all.  In fact I think these supersized surface drives have ruined a lot of what duck hunting use to be :'(.   Plus that much mud motor is DANGEROUS on little boats like ours :-[


----------

